# Interesting underwater "waterfall"



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

This was just pointed out to me. 

This Avatar-themed aquarium somehow includes underwater waterfalls


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow that is insanely cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Totally cool. The floating mountains ain't bad either


----------



## Noel Calvert (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice. Gives me ideas for my Botanical Garden when I finally start building it here in Colombia.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you really want to be inspired by some great aquascaping 























































I have been wanting to copy an Aquascape design in a viv, maybe for my next build, of the images above 2 from bottom would look great in a viv if you could pull it off.


----------



## Sparkki (Aug 23, 2013)

WOW that is amazing!


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Man, those sand waterfalls are insane! Incredibly well done!


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

i honestly was going to do the avatar theme too, in my viv. i even kinda thought out the process on how to do the floating mountains as well. but i then thought of the Frogs first and it really wouldnt be functional for the frogs. more of a form/look thing for myself.


----------



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

The floating mountains, such an easy trick but goodness that's awesome! Mind blowing!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

xTimx said:


> i honestly was going to do the avatar theme too, in my viv. i even kinda thought out the process on how to do the floating mountains as well. but i then thought of the Frogs first and it really wouldnt be functional for the frogs. more of a form/look thing for myself.


actually thumbs would probably utilize that space... At least from what i've seen from mine....


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for posting this, it's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ndame88 said:


> If you really want to be inspired by some great aquascaping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
And there is no reason why you can't do most of that in a vivarium*... So that is the direction I'm moving with my design. You could even do the suspended islands with fishing line, or a rod going from the back of the land mass to the back of tank so it is hidden. 

*As for the waterfall...*
his method is ingenious. I'm impressed. 
I've seen aquarium decor for sale that has a similar effect but it was a thin gap layer covered with clear plastic and an air stone type assembly.

His airstone/pipe principle could be used modify ultrasonic viv foggers to push more fog through a hose higher/longer distances into the viv, and maybe for some FX use. You could also have a fogger or multiple foggers pumping into a bucket with an air stone to increase air pressure and pump the fog out other hoses possibly...If you had a need for that sorta thing 

Also the fact that this made it to I09, means I'm definately going forward with plans to send my Holo/storm/fairy/firefly viv and dryad build over to them and dvice.com and maybe some other places when I'm ready 

P.S. This guy weirds me out because we seem to be into and do similar stuff and he kinda looks like me...and I'm adopted  (as far as I know I only have 2 half sisters somewhere though)


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been planning a floating island paludarium for a little while and love this underwater waterfall effect. I have been trying to find another image I saw a while back of another floating island/avatar aquarium I remember seeing a while back. I'll keep looking and post it here if I find it.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

You know, Dave, you were exactly who I thought of when I saw this.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

epiphytes etc. said:


> You know, Dave, you were exactly who I thought of when I saw this.


 

Look at this, he's like my long lost little brother (I assume he is under 36)...

Me..









Him...


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Look at this, he's like my long lost little brother (I assume he is under 36)...
> 
> Me..
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Fixed it for you.


Ah yes... Much better, THANK YOU! 

*ALL HAIL ZARDOZ!*


----------



## Kadjec (Nov 3, 2012)

The under water waterfalls and landscaping are Awesome. Some people are just naturally talented in stuff like this.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Kadjec said:


> The under water waterfalls and landscaping are Awesome. Some people are just naturally talented in stuff like this.


True, but there are underlying principles at work that others can mimic or learn. The rules/guidelines in art for composition, and landscaping, color rules in painting, rule of 3rds in photography, etc... They are all out there in books/classes/mentors and online for people to learn, and start applying. As you do this, you catch on to the art/science/mystery of it all and overtime you will be like "Hey, omg...I can do what they do!" 

It is odd, when I'm into photography I start framing everything in my head. When I'm building vivs, I see sections of gardens, photos, landscape work as viv layouts, when I'm drawing I start converting people/places/animals into pencil sketches in my head. It is likely this facility is innate in me to some degree but in part it is also absolutely learned, and also developed just by regular use and study. It is also odd that when you make a habit of thinking certain ways skill will increase on its own between actual projects. For example in my drawing I used to doodle a lot but only seriously sat down to draw at my best rarely. I'd draw something and it would be ok... 6mo and not having picked up a pencil draw something else and there is extremely noticeable improvement. How? I didn't even in that space of time practice! Because the way you perceive shifts and that shift can be reinforced and there is even science to back up the claim that to some extent just imagining doing something is almost like doing it, in some example people modeling activities in their imagination yielded 60-50% of the results that doing it in real life actually does. That is why they tell you to visualize stuff in sports before you take action...because you can practice 1 and a 1/2 to almost twice as much when you do it in your head and in real life at the same time, then just doing one or the other, just takes a little focus and being motivated enough to do it. You do wanna build nice vivs don't you? ... Well imagine doing that, and then go do it!  (Good life advice...that I need to follow myself more)


----------

